# Timeshares with waterslides!



## krmlaw (Oct 8, 2013)

For all us parents out there with little kids - thought I would start a post about all the TS with waterslides out there! Please add others to my list! 

1. All of the DVC resorts
2. Wyndham Ocean Walk (Daytona)


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 8, 2013)

3. Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve
4. Marriott's Harbour Lake
5. Marriott's Sabal, Royal, & Imperial Palms (at the World Center pools)
6. Cove on Ormond Beach


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 8, 2013)

7. Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas (Maui)


----------



## Chrispee (Oct 8, 2013)

8. Westin Kierland Villas


----------



## 55plus (Oct 8, 2013)

Wyndham Glacier Canyon: http://www.GlacierCanyonLodge.com/. It's the largest waterpark resort in America located in Wisconsin Dells, the Waterpark Capital of the World.


----------



## johnf0614 (Oct 8, 2013)

HGVC - Kingsland
HGVC - Hilton Hawaiian Village
Kingston Plantation - Myrtle Beach
Sheraton Broadway Plantation - Myrtle Beach


----------



## Weimaraner (Oct 8, 2013)

Marriott Barony Hilton Head 48 inch height requirement
Marriott Aruba Surf Club lazy river and small slide


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 8, 2013)

Hyatt Bonita Springs Florida

How about ones with Lazy River?

Hyatt Bonita Springs Florida has that too.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 8, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> Wyndham Glacier Canyon: http://www.GlacierCanyonLodge.com/. It's the largest waterpark resort in America located in Wisconsin Dells, the Waterpark Capital of the World.



And Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge
Hilton Parc Soleil
Bluegreen Odyssey Dells
Christmas Mountain Village
Sheraton Lakeside Terrace
Harborside Resort Atlantis

It might be easier to list the ones that don't...


----------



## wackymother (Oct 8, 2013)

Split Rock in the Poconos--separate entrance fee.


----------



## ajlm33 (Oct 8, 2013)

Welk San Diego - Mountain Villas and Boulder Springs pools.


----------



## hjtug (Oct 8, 2013)

Villa Roma in NY State has a slide at the play pool for little tykes, a somewhat larger slide at the main outdoor pool, and a little slide at the indoor pool.


----------



## janej (Oct 8, 2013)

Smuggler's Notch!   They have quite a few huge slides.


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 8, 2013)

Marriott Ko'Olina 
Marriott Maui


----------



## LynnW (Oct 9, 2013)

Palm Canyon Resort in Palm Springs.


----------



## jlp879 (Oct 9, 2013)

In Palm Springs
Westin Desert Willows
Marriott Shadow Ridge

Kauai
Marriott Kauai Beach Club


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 9, 2013)

This is great! Keep them coming ... We are trying to book ts w slides bc DS lives them!


----------



## dms1709 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ron Jon's in Cocoa Beach


----------



## kwindham (Oct 9, 2013)

Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge---multilple slides and wave pool, surf lesson pool (whatever its called) and tons of kiddie pool areas.


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 9, 2013)

krmlaw said:


> For all us parents out there with little kids - thought I would start a post about all the TS with waterslides out there! Please add others to my list!
> 
> 1. All of the DVC resorts
> 2. Wyndham Ocean Walk (Daytona)



What do you mean by 'waterslide'
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_slide
Like this?




Or something tamer?

I'm not sure everything mentioned above has this kind of waterslide.

Sheraton Broadway Plantation is more like this.






Westin Desert Willows is a slide






Westin Ka'anapali has a smaller one.






and a pirate ship

http://images.oyster.com/hawaii/hot...estin-ka-ocean-resort-villas-v398142-1600.jpg

and 

Westin Lagunamar has a slide though I would not consider it a 'waterslide'






Westin Kierland has a Lazy River





Slide
http://cdn.redweek.com/photos/full/8/9/1/89109.jpg

and Flo Rider


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 9, 2013)

Silverleaf's The Villages, Flint Texas has a Small WaterPark with Lazy River (fee required) and they are building another one at their Fox River Resort in Illinois.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 9, 2013)

Cypress Pointe in FL
Sheraton Broadway @ MB
Ron Jon i FL
Massenuten in VA


----------



## alexadeparis (Oct 9, 2013)

Wyndham Bonnet Creek has a lazy river, but no waterslide.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 9, 2013)

alexadeparis said:


> Wyndham Bonnet Creek has a lazy river, but no waterslide.


There's one in the pirate pool.


----------



## Paumavista (Oct 9, 2013)

*Ocean Watch*

Marriott Ocean Watch in Myrtle Beach has a small slide in the woodsy pool.


----------



## Janann (Oct 9, 2013)

Divi Village, Aruba


----------



## massvacationer (Oct 9, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> There's one in the pirate pool.



And there's a second slide at the pool between buildings 2 and 3


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 10, 2013)

Worldmark (and now Wyndham) Indio and Worldmark Las Vegas Blvd have lazy rivers no waterslide.


----------



## poolkeeper (Oct 10, 2013)

check out the waterpark at Wyndham Reunion real nice also large lazy river


----------



## Johnsp (Oct 10, 2013)

Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 10, 2013)

Any slide works for him! Something to keep him busy - but lately the bigger the better!


----------



## Larry (Oct 10, 2013)

La Cabana Aruba
Tropicana Aruba


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 10, 2013)

krmlaw said:


> Any slide works for him! Something to keep him busy - but lately the bigger the better!


Have you been to Beach Club Villas?  Their slide is a favorite with my kids.

When he's old enough, you'll have to take him to Atlantis.  I think many (most? all?) of the slides there have 48" height restrictions.  But they're some of the most intense ones I've ever seen.  One goes through a clear tube in a shark tank.  Another is totally dark.


----------



## FishingGoddess (Oct 11, 2013)

*Waterpark and slides*

Massanutten in Virginia has both a huge indoor water park with lots of slides and outdoor water park with racing slides. There is a separate fee for the indoor park, but I'm not sure about the outdoor one.


----------



## jparker10508 (Oct 12, 2013)

The Lodges at Timber Ridge Welk Resort Branson has small waterpark with slide.


----------



## littlestar (Oct 12, 2013)

Sheraton Vistana Villages Orlando, FL


----------



## andex (Oct 12, 2013)

This is for kids ...Orange lake Orlando has few slides including the biggest inflatable slide in the world!


----------



## shar (Oct 14, 2013)

A Place at the beach III, Atlantic Beach North Carolina


----------

